# Training to walk beside me



## Moonbridge (Aug 26, 2014)

HI,
I wish I had any helpful advice but I'm going to tune in here to see what others say.

My 5 month old pup was fantastic until about one month ago and now he's insane and pulls like a sled dog. I don't enjoy walking and now with snow on the ground it is just dangerous.

I've tried a martingale collar and a choke chain. I've tried the "be a tree" method, the turn and go the other way, tried bringing high value treats and rewarding every good step but nothing is working. I'm exhausted. I'm a dog walker and have had several dogs growing up. I've never had a dog that just doesn't "get it".

I do not want to try the Gentle leader or halti head halters. I do have an easy walk harness but it is still about one month away from fitting properly.

So, not hijacking, but jumping on board to look for help and suggestings.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

You want her to be at your side, not ahead or behind you. 
When she pulls, or strays, or lags behind, turn. Don't call her to you when you turn, just turn. She'll catch up or get an auto correct by being out of position for a loose leash. 
I like correctly used prong/pinch collars. Not for all day but for when you are training to heel. I dislike head halters and gentle leaders- I don't think the dogs really learn any correct behavior using them, only to heel when it is on them while using a prong or pinch collar will teach them good positioning,and you can transition off them by using two collars - the prong and a regular buckle collar and change off while you are walking.
She is only 11 weeks old, so don't expect 20 minutes of good heeling from her- but you should be able to get 5 and then work yourself up to 10 in no time. 
I may just be lucky. I have always had good heeling dogs, they usually score better off lead than on in a trial, but I do start them out with a prong collar and we do several sessions a day. When I catch them watching me, I treat them. I employ the stop or turn method of keeping them paying attention.
Others have way better heelers than I do and mine are good- Anney for instance- if she pipes up just do whatever she tells you.


----------



## Lambeau0609 (Aug 3, 2015)

I use a short leash 12-18in and after a few days he was walking by my side and not pulling.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

What happens when you walk her on leash inside? Is she paying attention?

What about off-leash inside?


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Leash walking skills are one of the most difficult skills we can teach our dogs, simply because their natural pace is much faster than ours, and their instinct to explore and see the world as it attracts their attention, makes it difficult for them to focus on us. We need to be realistic in our expectations, they cannot 'know' unless/until we teach them, through patience, repetition - practice and reward, - what is expected of them. A puppy by nature has a short attention span so teaching and practicing skills needs to be done in short sessions. Set them up for success, by beginning to teach and reward the behavior we want, and frequently rewarding them for it, in an environment with minimal distractions, (at home, in the yard) making it easier for them to learn. 
One of the most valuable , foundation skills we can teach our dogs is to pay attention (make eye contact with us) 'check in' often, no matter where we are at. https://www.clickertraining.com/files/auto-eye-contact.pdf . Teaching them to check in, and highly rewarding them for it, helps them to pay more attention to us, makes it easier for them to ignore distractions and reduces the tendency to want to run ahead and pull.

When I teach leash skills to a young dog, I start at home, in the house or yard, off leash, once they have the basics of eye contact under their belt. I prepare myself with an amount of tidbits, say the dog's name or make a noise to get their attention on me, then turn around and walk away. When they catch up to me, I mark and reward (treat and praise) for position, beside me, and keep walking. If they choose to stay with me, I reward every couple of steps, paying close attention, watching for and rewarding eye contact with me, as well. If they choose to wander away, I change directions, walking away from them, perhaps make a noise or say their name, and reward them when they catch up again. It doesn't take long before they 'get' the idea, that walking with me is highly rewarding to them, once they become reliable off leash, in a quiet safe environment, in the house, in all different rooms, all over the yard, I add in distractions, could be a person or another dog, a favorite toy, even an empty food bowl, I attach the leash, and start over again. When the dog is doing well, then we venture outside the yard, during quiet times, with minimal distractions, focusing on rewarding the eye contact, and walking with me. It is a process, it takes time, but the more we set them up for success, the quicker they can learn.
It absolutely takes patience, practice, repetition, distractions are sometimes difficult to compete with, especially for a young dog eager to experience all there is to know in the world, so we need to keep our expectations realistic, teach them what we want them to know, reward them for it, and avoid the temptation to punish/correct them for making mistakes, and not 'knowing' what they have not yet had a chance, the opportunity to learn.


----------

